

Ask HN: startupschool  - drp4929

How do you make most out of http://startupschool.com/ ?
======
IamCris
Are you going at Stanford tomorrow? I guess the first question to ask is "Why
am I going?" Looking for a job in a startup? Looking for a co-founder? Are you
ready to apply?

Regardless, I would suggest that you talk with at least 3 people. If you can
talk with 40 is probably better ;-)

